
Ask HN: Python Weekly Newsletters? - rs86
Hi there HN, do you recommend any Weekly python Newsletter?
======
__d
LWN includes [https://mailchi.mp/pythonweekly/python-weekly-
issue-441](https://mailchi.mp/pythonweekly/python-weekly-issue-441) in its
weekly roundup of language newsletters.

------
rchaudhary
[https://www.pythonweekly.com/](https://www.pythonweekly.com/)

